# So what do We do about Zombies.



## Cyriacus

So. I was clipping My toe nails in front of the tube last night, when I saw a disturbing documentary titled "28 Days Later".
Apparently Zombie-ism has all but taken over the island of the United Kingdom.
Now, in the unlikely event that it spreads to other parts of the world, I got thinking, that We dont train for this.
We should be better prepared.
Luckily, there are some Martial Arts suited to Zombie Defence (ZD).
Anyway, Im just looking for opinions on the subject.


----------



## Dirty Dog

It's important to remember that swords don't have to be re-loaded.


----------



## Cyriacus

Dirty Dog said:


> It's important to remember that swords don't have to be re-loaded.


Hm. I think Id prefer a Pugil Stick. It seems to be more effective at striking the two primary targets mentioned in the Documentary.


----------



## Tez3

'Shaun of the Dead' provides the answers!


----------



## Gnarlie

Cyriacus said:


> Now, in the unlikely event that it spreads to other parts of the world...



How?  The sailing dead, the swimming dead or the flying dead? 

Gnarlie


----------



## Cyriacus

Gnarlie said:


> How?  The sailing dead, the swimming dead or the flying dead?
> 
> Gnarlie


Well, i presume bath salts can be spread through water, so id assume the fish might bring it across?



Tez3 said:


> 'Shaun of the Dead' provides the answers!



But what if You dont have any limited edition records? Then were all dead!


----------



## Tez3

I'm afraid you already have a zombie in your country at the moment, he's fairly genial though and his missus keeps him under control mostly. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/965...ince-struggles-with-weaving-in-Australia.html

You have to watch all of Shaun for the answers.


----------



## Gnarlie

Cyriacus said:


> Well, i presume bath salts can be spread through water, so id assume the fish might bring it across?



My weapon of choice would be a modified outboard motor.  I guess it could work on zombies of a piscine strain. 

Gnarlie


----------



## Cyriacus

Tez3 said:


> I'm afraid you already have a zombie in your country at the moment, he's fairly genial though and his missus keeps him under control mostly.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/965...ince-struggles-with-weaving-in-Australia.html
> 
> You have to watch all of Shaun for the answers.


OH NO. So THIS is how it starts! The Documentary was telling the truth!

Ok, so can I buy "Shaun Of The Dead" on the National Geographic Online Store? I looked on there but couldnt find it?



Gnarlie said:


> My weapon of choice would be a modified outboard motor. I guess it could work on zombies of a piscine strain.
> 
> Gnarlie



But how do You keep it powered?


----------



## sfs982000

Well according to Max Brook's Zombie Survivial Guide 2 of the best weapons to have are the katana and the Monk's spade.  Of course a good heavy machete will do just fine


----------



## Gnarlie

Cyriacus said:


> But how do You keep it powered?



With fat rendered from burning zombie corpses. I said it was modified! 

Gnarlie


----------



## Xue Sheng

The best advice, to quote the 1968 movie Night of the Living Dead 



> Kill the brain, and you kill the ghoul.
> 
> Well, there's no problem. If you have a gun, shoot 'em in the head. That's a sure way to kill 'em. If you don't, get yourself a club or a torch. Beat 'em or burn 'em. They go up pretty easy.


----------



## sfs982000

Just watched the teaser trailer for World War Z and it looks just insane.  Not too sure how I feel about the running zombies in this, but it still should be a hell of a ride.

http://www.totalfilm.com/news/first-footage-of-brad-pitt-in-world-war-z-watch-now?ns_campaign=news&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=totalfilm&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+totalfilm%2Fimdbnews+%28Total+Film+IMDb+aggregate%29


----------



## Cyriacus

sfs982000 said:


> Well according to Max Brook's Zombie Survivial Guide 2 of the best weapons to have are the katana and the Monk's spade.  Of course a good heavy machete will do just fine



Ill have to find Me a monks spade. Add it to the ol arsenal.



Xue Sheng said:


> The best advice, to quote the 1968 movie Night of the Living Dead



The groin is equally effective.



sfs982000 said:


> Just watched the teaser trailer for World War Z and it looks just insane. Not too sure how I feel about the running zombies in this, but it still should be a hell of a ride.
> 
> http://www.totalfilm.com/news/first-footage-of-brad-pitt-in-world-war-z-watch-now?ns_campaign=news&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=totalfilm&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+totalfilm%2Fimdbnews+%28Total+Film+IMDb+aggregate%29



Yay!


----------



## Takai

Cyriacus said:


> Now, in the unlikely event that it spreads to other parts of the world



It already has. Hasn't anyone been paying attention to the House and Senate recently?


----------



## Flying Crane

Cyriacus said:


> The groin is equally effective.



The groin is definitely not effective. There is no pain issues with a zed, so any technique that relies on pain is useless. The only way a groin strike would be effective on a zed is if it was some kind of blade strike that actually severed the leg from the trunk or split the trunk so dramatically that zed could no longer locomote. But that would not destroy old zed. You still gotta destroy the brain. Even beheading only stops the locomotion. That head lying on the ground keeps on chomping away and can spread the zed virus to others.

some of us have been students of the Zombie Wars for a number of years now and are already well prepared.


----------



## Flying Crane

Dirty Dog said:


> It's important to remember that swords don't have to be re-loaded.



aye, and ammunition is heavy and you can run out.  And the report of a firearm can attract more Zed to the scene.  In addition, the adrenaline of being under Zed attack can make you fumble and miss that shot.  It's not like shooting a conventional enemy where any hit does some damage.  If that shot doesn't hit the brain, then it's done nothing and you just wasted your shot, your ammo, and your time.  

I recommend keeping a sidearm and maybe 4 magazines handy in your kit in case you get backed into a corner by a herd of Zed and have no other choice.  But for the majority of Zed killing and disposal, rely on your blades and smashing weapons.


----------



## Cyriacus

Takai said:


> It already has. Hasn't anyone been paying attention to the House and Senate recently?


:lurk::shooter:



Flying Crane said:


> The groin is definitely not effective. There is no pain issues with a zed, so any technique that relies on pain is useless. The only way a groin strike would be effective on a zed is if it was some kind of blade strike that actually severed the leg from the trunk or split the trunk so dramatically that zed could no longer locomote. But that would not destroy old zed. You still gotta destroy the brain. Even beheading only stops the locomotion. That head lying on the ground keeps on chomping away and can spread the zed virus to others.
> 
> some of us have been students of the Zombie Wars for a number of years now and are already well prepared.



Well, the Documentary said that breaking the groin was just as effective as breaking the head. There are only two ways to kill a zombie, after all.
However, I suppose splitting one in half might have some uses. Would a handsaw be better, or a hatchet of some kind?


----------



## Flying Crane

Cyriacus said:


> :lurk::shooter:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Documentary said that breaking the groin was just as effective as breaking the head. There are only two ways to kill a zombie, after all.
> However, I suppose splitting one in half might have some uses. Would a handsaw be better, or a hatchet of some kind?



ok I think we gotta identify an issue first. That documentary, "28 Days Later" was not actually about the traditional Zed, which is caused by a virus that reanimates a corpse. There is just some portion of the brain stem alive that keeps the corpse in motion and searching for food. What was documented in that film you saw was actually about the Rage Virus, which turns a living human being into an unreasoning, rage-fuelled killing machine. As a living human it is still susceptible to normal wounds and injuries that any human would succomb to. So in 28 Days, we are talking about The Infected, and not talking about Zed.

I would not recommend a handsaw. That requires you get into close contact and then maintain that contact while you saw away. A machete, sword, hatchet, full axe, maul, Baseball Bat, Cricket Bat, etc., would all be a better choice because you hit and run. You never want to have ongoing contact with either Zed or the Infected because that opens you to the possibility of getting infected thru bodily fluids, biting, etc. or simply getting killed and turning into Zed yourself.

Of course there is also the Spatter Danger, so it's a good idea to protect yourself with a face shield, safety goggles, dust mask over the mouth and nose, etc. And wash up those tools and your clothing when you are done. It would suck to accidentally cut yourself while sharpening a sword, for example, and getting infected from a dirty blade. Now you are Zed, or one of The Infected as well. It's tricky, dealing with these issues so you really need to think ahead. Carry disinfecting alcohol or Hydrogen Peroxide or bleach or something that you can just pour over your tools after you wipe them clean.


----------



## Xue Sheng

In that case

:redeme:


----------



## Flying Crane

Given that the Rage Infected are part of this discussion, I've got to amend some earlier statements and acknowledge that a firearm is probably the personal weapon of choice in that case.  You wanna keep those guys at a distance, and they tend to be able to move faster than Zed so doing so is more difficult.  Getting close enough to use cutting and smashing weapons puts you in danger, when a distance weapon is more viable and even wounding them will slow or stop them, and will probably eventually bring about their demise.  But now you've got to consider the problems inherent in ammunition, supply, weight, availability, etc.

Not an easy sitation to prepare for.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Awe hell...just get one of these







problem solved


----------



## Flying Crane

Xue Sheng said:


> Awe hell...just get one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem solved



that would be very useful.  And as was shown in the follow-up documentary "28 Weeks Later", if ammunition runs out you can use the rotor blades to mow down The Infected as they run across an open field.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> that would be very useful.  And as was shown in the follow-up documentary "28 Weeks Later", if ammunition runs out you can use the rotor blades to mow down The Infected as they run across an open field.



Well...actually...just between you and me...we need none of this since we have.......XUEFU :EG: :uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane

Xue Sheng said:


> Well...actually...just between you and me...we need none of this since we have.......XUEFU :EG: :uhyeah:



aye, well, SOME of us have Xuefu...


----------



## Cyriacus

I am so happy i made this thread


----------



## sfs982000

I'm surprised the use of fire or explosives hasn't been talked about more here.  Yeah there are inherant dangers to using either but work equally well for both zed and rage infections.


----------



## Cyriacus

sfs982000 said:


> I'm surprised the use of fire or explosives hasn't been talked about more here.  Yeah there are inherant dangers to using either but work equally well for both zed and rage infections.


Well, how is the virus spread? If its blood born, couldnt the molecules get spread everywere from the melted corpses?

Also, explosives are a limited resource.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cyriacus said:


> Well, how is the virus spread? If its blood born, couldnt the molecules get spread everywere from the melted corpses?
> 
> Also, explosives are a limited resource.



Viruses do not survive fire very well...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Dirty Dog said:


> Viruses do not survive fire very well...



Then THIS should work nicely
verkill: 

or this 

:s431:

or this


----------



## Gentle Fist

Now just think of a zombie honey badger!!!   He will just laugh at your silly little weapons and just take what he wants!


----------



## Flying Crane

Gentle Fist said:


> Now just think of a zombie honey badger!!! He will just laugh at your silly little weapons and just take what he wants!



aye, except that given his position as an animated corpse he's probably lost his sense of humor and is unlikely to laugh.  Tho he may still take what he wants.


----------



## Flying Crane

sfs982000 said:


> I'm surprised the use of fire or explosives hasn't been talked about more here. Yeah there are inherant dangers to using either but work equally well for both zed and rage infections.



Max Brooks, author of The Zombie Survival Guide, and World War Z, and leading authority on Zombie issues, I believe shed some light on this.  As far as Rage infected, I'd say fire and explosives are a good weapon because, as has been noted, they are still living humans and are susceptible to any kinds of injuries.  Blood spatter would be an issue, but if it is all exposed to the flames thoroughly enough, then it should be nullified.  But can you always be sure it's been burned away enough?

With regard to Zed, it's a bit trickier.  If the explosion fully consumes Zed, then yes.  If it just blows it to pieces, then if the brain is still intact, no.  Zed is a corpse and does continue to decay.  Over time, an active Zed will succomb to this decay and become nullified.  But until that happens, even a severed head is a hazard.  It keeps chomping, and if you step on it in the tall grass because you didn't know it's there, you could get bit.  So explosives aren't a sure thing, it just depends.

With regard to fire, again it's got to consume Zed, or he turns into a walking torch and may pose additional hazards.  Until that brain is destroyed, he'll keep on coming.  Throw him into a crematorium, and sure, he's dead and the Zed virus should die with him.  But spray him with a flame thrower and he's gonna keep moving until the head is consumed by the fire.  

I still recommend those cutting and smashing weapons for Zed, but these other options, like fire and explosives, are viable for Rage infections.  Just be aware that infected blood spatter may still be an issue.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Gentle Fist said:


> Now just think of a zombie honey badger!!!   He will just laugh at your silly little weapons and just take what he wants!





Flying Crane said:


> aye, except that given his position as an  animated corpse he's probably lost his sense of humor and is unlikely to  laugh.  Tho he may still take what he wants.



Honey Badger is not amused






:uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> Max Brooks, author of The Zombie Survival Guide, and World War Z, and leading authority on Zombie issues, I believe shed some light on this.  As far as Rage infected, I'd say fire and explosives are a good weapon because, as has been noted, they are still living humans and are susceptible to any kinds of injuries.  Blood spatter would be an issue, but if it is all exposed to the flames thoroughly enough, then it should be nullified.  But can you always be sure it's been burned away enough?
> 
> With regard to Zed, it's a bit trickier.  If the explosion fully consumes Zed, then yes.  If it just blows it to pieces, then if the brain is still intact, no.  Zed is a corpse and does continue to decay.  Over time, an active Zed will succomb to this decay and become nullified.  But until that happens, even a severed head is a hazard.  It keeps chomping, and if you step on it in the tall grass because you didn't know it's there, you could get bit.  So explosives aren't a sure thing, it just depends.
> 
> With regard to fire, again it's got to consume Zed, or he turns into a walking torch and may pose additional hazards.  Until that brain is destroyed, he'll keep on coming.  Throw him into a crematorium, and sure, he's dead and the Zed virus should die with him.  But spray him with a flame thrower and he's gonna keep moving until the head is consumed by the fire.
> 
> I still recommend those cutting and smashing weapons for Zed, but these other options, like fire and explosives, are viable for Rage infections.  Just be aware that infected blood spatter may still be an issue.



So the answer appears to be live in an area surrounded my molten lava&#8230;&#8230;

:hmm:

Or&#8230;..

OK so if we surround ourselves with Hot coals will the Zombies walk on it and if so will they spontaneously combust


----------



## Dirty Dog

Xue Sheng said:


> So the answer appears to be live in an area surrounded my molten lava&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> Or&#8230;..
> 
> OK so if we surround ourselves with Hot coals will the Zombies walk on it and if so will they spontaneously combust



Depends on if they've been to one of those seminars...


----------



## Flying Crane

I saw a cartoon somewhere, I don't remember where, might have been a Facebook posting...it was a Zombie-proof house.  The house was surrounded by treadmills as a barrier.


----------



## sfs982000

Xue Sheng said:


> So the answer appears to be live in an area surrounded my molten lava&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> Or&#8230;..
> 
> OK so if we surround ourselves with Hot coals will the Zombies walk on it and if so will they spontaneously combust




Like the zombie honey badger, the volcano gods are not happy.


----------



## sfs982000

Flying Crane said:


> Max Brooks, author of The Zombie Survival Guide, and World War Z, and leading authority on Zombie issues, I believe shed some light on this. As far as Rage infected, I'd say fire and explosives are a good weapon because, as has been noted, they are still living humans and are susceptible to any kinds of injuries. Blood spatter would be an issue, but if it is all exposed to the flames thoroughly enough, then it should be nullified. But can you always be sure it's been burned away enough?
> 
> With regard to Zed, it's a bit trickier. If the explosion fully consumes Zed, then yes. If it just blows it to pieces, then if the brain is still intact, no. Zed is a corpse and does continue to decay. Over time, an active Zed will succomb to this decay and become nullified. But until that happens, even a severed head is a hazard. It keeps chomping, and if you step on it in the tall grass because you didn't know it's there, you could get bit. So explosives aren't a sure thing, it just depends.
> 
> With regard to fire, again it's got to consume Zed, or he turns into a walking torch and may pose additional hazards. Until that brain is destroyed, he'll keep on coming. Throw him into a crematorium, and sure, he's dead and the Zed virus should die with him. But spray him with a flame thrower and he's gonna keep moving until the head is consumed by the fire.
> 
> I still recommend those cutting and smashing weapons for Zed, but these other options, like fire and explosives, are viable for Rage infections. Just be aware that infected blood spatter may still be an issue.



Oh I agree whole heartedly that the cutting and smashing tools are the way to go, especially for fresh zeds, but fire and explosives definitely have a place in the eradication of zeds and rage victims.  Even if the fire doesn't consume a zed(s), the damage done should speed up immobilizing them.  As far as decomposition that could be a long time since the virus that reanimates them seems to slow the decomposition rates in zeds, as for rage infections, if not properly supplied you could starve to death just as quick as a rage infected individual.


----------



## Flying Crane

sfs982000 said:


> Oh I agree whole heartedly that the cutting and smashing tools are the way to go, especially for fresh zeds, but fire and explosives definitely have a place in the eradication of zeds and rage victims. Even if the fire doesn't consume a zed(s), the damage done should speed up immobilizing them. As far as decomposition that could be a long time since the virus that reanimates them seems to slow the decomposition rates in zeds, as for rage infections, if not properly supplied you could starve to death just as quick as a rage infected individual.



absolutely.  these are all valid issues, you just need to understand the full parameters or you might not get what you expect.


----------



## Xue Sheng

sfs982000 said:


> Like the zombie honey badger, the volcano gods are not happy.



Pele is not amused


----------



## Cyriacus

Flying Crane said:


> Max Brooks, author of The Zombie Survival Guide


Where do I get one!


----------



## Flying Crane

Cyriacus said:


> Where do I get one!



I picked mine up at a local book store, but given how rare those are now you'd probably be better off just ordering from Amazon.

There are a couple of copycats out there as well, I think there's a "military manual" about zombie survival and a couple others.  I've perused them, but they are mostly cheap copies of Brooks.  Brooks knows his stuff, and he's all you need by way of guides.  And read his "World War Z" as well.  Good stuff, good insights.


----------

